# Datenschutzgrundverordnung und andere Modernisierungen...



## Heiko (16 Mai 2018)

Wie Ihr ja sicher mitbekommen habt, tritt nächste Woche die Europäische Datenschutzgrundverordnung (DSGVO) in Kraft.
Man kann von Ihr halten, was man will, entziehen kann man sich ihr aber nicht.
Auch wir müssen unsere Webseiten an die neue Rechtslage anpassen. Ein erster Schritt ist die Überarbeitung des Forums.

Wir haben die Chance genutzt und gleich unsere Forensoftware zukunftsfähig gemacht. Wir hoffen, dass Euch das neue Layout gefällt. Für Euch merklich: Ihr könnt das Forum jetzt auch optimal mit diversen Mobilgeräten nutzen. Das Layout passt sich automatisch an die Bildschirmgröße an.

Über andere Neuerungen werden wir Euch in den nächsten Tagen informieren.


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2018)

Mich so zu erschrecken ...
... hier semmelt mir der Server ab, dann kacken dem örtlichen WLAN-Anbieter 2 Antennen ab und Du änderst das Outfit vom Forum ...
Ich krieg die Krise


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2018)

Bleib entspannt...  

Im Ernst: es gibt einige Vorteile. Man muss sich halt umgewöhnen...


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2018)

Denkst nur an nix böses und dann sieht hier auch alles anders aus.....
... und Du mußt Dich neu anmelden


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2018)

Stimmt. Alles neu macht der Mai...


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2018)

Falls jemand nen Fehler findet: bitte melden!


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2018)

Mir gefällt das neue Design


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2018)

Ist  Geschmacksache. Bin halt sehr konservativ.  Anwahl von Standard Style wird aber 
bei jedem Neuaufruf wieder auf Default Style zurückgesetzt.
red style: na ja...


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2018)

Wie korrigiert man ein Posting?


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Ist  Geschmacksache. Bin halt sehr konservativ.  Anwahl von Standard Style wird aber
> bei jedem Neuaufruf wieder auf Default Style zurückgesetzt.
> red style: na ja...


Der Red Style ist nicht für die Nutzung gedacht. Der fliegt wieder raus.


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie korrigiert man ein Posting?


Durch Klick auf "Bearbeiten" im unteren Bereich des Postings.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2018)

Wie vorher das Bearbeiten anwählen.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2018)

Die Button Bearbeiten und Löschen gibt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2018)

Ich schaue mal ob sich da Rechteänderungen im Zuge des Updates ergeben haben.


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Button Bearbeiten und Löschen gibt es bei mir nicht.


Laut den Einstellungen solltest Du Deine eigenen Postings ändern können. Schau mal bitte, ob das im Testforum auch nicht geht.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2018)

Bearbeiten ja, Löschen nein


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2018)

Perfekt, dann ist das lediglich hier im Nachrichtenforum abgestellt. Ich baue das mal um.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2018)

Zitat geht hier und  im Testforum auch nicht


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Zitat geht hier und  im Testforum auch nicht


Was geht da nicht?


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2018)

Geänderte  Methode. Erst Antwort  dann Zitatbutton, Bin mal weg


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Geänderte  Methode. Erst Antwort  dann Zitatbutton, Bin mal weg


Hier ist das alte Zitat nun der Antwortbutton, ich hab deinZitat hier mal nur mit Antwort übernommen..


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hier ist das alte Zitat nun der Antwortbutton, ich hab deinZitat hier mal nur mit Antwort übernommen..





jupp11 schrieb:


> Zitat geht hier und  im Testforum auch nicht





Heiko schrieb:


> Was geht da nicht?








Die mehreren Zitate oben können mit Zitat+ ausgewählt werden und dann Antworten anwählen und dort im Fenster mit  Anführungszeichen eingefügen übernommen werden.


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Die mehreren Zitate oben können mit Zitat+ ausgewählt werden


Da sollte aber jeweils ein Bestätigungsbanner am oberen Ende des Bildschirms erscheinen.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2018)

Ja, .... hinzugefügt oder ....entfernt


----------



## passer (17 Mai 2018)

Nutzt ihr die selbe neue Forensoftware wie Computerbase ?
Zumindest sieht es sehr hübsch aus. Weniger 3D, schlichter aber prägnanter.
Kleine Unart ist die Darstellung, das nicht die ganze Schirmfläche ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2018)

passer schrieb:


> Kleine Unart ist die Darstellung, das nicht die ganze Schirmfläche ausgenutzt wird.



Das liegt an deinen Einstellungen im Browser. Ich bekomme die volle Breitseite angezeigt  Zoom auf 133% für das Forum und schon passt es bei mir auf den ganzen Schirm...


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2018)

passer schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr die selbe neue Forensoftware wie Computerbase ?
> Zumindest sieht es sehr hübsch aus. Weniger 3D, schlichter aber prägnanter.
> Kleine Unart ist die Darstellung, das nicht die ganze Schirmfläche ausgenutzt wird.


Software sollte die gleiche sein, ja.

Die Breite ist auflösungsabhängig.


----------



## Satiriker0815 (19 Mai 2018)

Eine Änderung des Designs als Umsetzung der DSGVO ?
Während fast alles andere hier im Argen liegt ?
Realsatire ??


----------



## BenTigger (19 Mai 2018)

Ahh, wieder einer, der nichts rafft und daher unqualifizierte Beiräge absetzt.

nochmal extra für dich:

wegen der DSGVO musste die Forensoftware auf dem neusten Stand upgedated werden, damit die dann auch der DSGVO gerecht wird.
Nur haben blöderweise(?) die Programmierer der <DSVGO> gerechten Forensoftware auch das Aussehen verändert....


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2018)

Satiriker0815 schrieb:


> Eine Änderung des Designs als Umsetzung der DSGVO ?
> Während fast alles andere hier im Argen liegt ?
> Realsatire ??


Was "liegt denn hier im Argen"?
Und: die Designänderung war ein Nebeneffekt. Es wäre auch mit dem alten Design gegangen.


----------

